# Any issues with going grain free?



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

After someone posted a link to the www.dogfoodadvisor.com (thank you!) I've been doing a lot of research into switching our 9 month old from Nutro Natural Choice to a 'better rated' food. I have noticed that a lot of the grain free foods are the ones attaining a 5-star rating. With that being said- if I change our boy over to a grain free food and take it out of his diet for an extended period of time could this boost his inability to handle grain later on down the road? I'm sure it's a really simple answer but I would love input as I'm trying to make this decision. I've researched online but I can't find a definitive answer so of course I had to bring this to the experts!

I know a lot of vizslas are very food sensitive and we're lucky that our boy does not seem to be this way, however, I'm reluctant to remove grain from his diet for fear that it will potentially increase his chance of being intolerant later on. Am I crazy or is this a rational concern?


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Pups have a hard time digesting grain in the first place, so it won't affect him to take it out of his diet. They only use it as a filler (thus it brings down the food ratings because it is nutritionally deficient). Both of our pups are on grain-free food and the occasional dog biscuit or table scrap containing grains has never bothered them. We do buy dog treats that are grain-free as well.

Here's a good list of grain-free foods for you to look over:

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/best-dog-foods/best-grain-free-dog-foods/best-grain-free-dog-foods-dry/


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

We switched Ruby to grain free since she was having so many problems with loose stool. Finally going to Blue Buffalo Basics Grain Free did the trick. She has been on it for about 7 months now with no issues.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We did not have any trouble with switching Miles to grain free. He still gets grain here and there in treats and we give him some plain rice or pasta when he has been putting in a lot of mileage hiking. He hasn't had any reaction when he gets grain.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Go grain free! Your pup will thank you.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Has anyone gone from grain free to regular food? Not sure why we would but I'm curious. Any issues getting it back into the diet?

We'll likely go grain free but supplement with regular treats.


----------



## Kdwyer915 (Oct 23, 2012)

Milo had skin irritation when he was on a diet with grain in it. We have since switched to Taste of the Wild and his coat is much healthier.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for the info, everyone! We'll be starting the transition to a new food (yet to be 100% determined) in the near future.


----------

